# Halloween Website



## halloweenguide.net (Sep 27, 2004)

Halloween 2004
Welcome to HalloweenGuide.net

Your source for Halloween news and events as well as the best Halloween products, such as DVD's, Books, Music, Costumes, etc. You can also sign up for our message board, download an original Halloween wallpaper, and contribute information related to Halloween related events in you area. A Halloween food/drink recipe database is also being built are your submissions are welcome.

http://www.halloweenguide.net
[email protected]


----------

